# Another Termonolgy Question



## IcemanSK (Apr 4, 2006)

Yuk Gin. I'm trying to get a good definition of it. Is it more than a reverse punch-type technique (off the back hand?)


----------



## Paul B (Apr 4, 2006)

That's interesting. I know "Yuk" or "Yup" usually denotes a "side" or diagonal-type movement. Other than that..you got me.

Is this a type of strike or a movement on it's own?


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 4, 2006)

Paul B said:
			
		

> That's interesting. I know "Yuk" or "Yup" usually denotes a "side" or diagonal-type movement. Other than that..you got me.
> 
> Is this a type of strike or a movement on it's own?


 
I think its where the technique comes from the back hand (like a reverse punch). But I'm not sure.


----------



## Last Fearner (Apr 4, 2006)

Iceman,

I have not heard of this term either. The term "yuk" is generally used for the sixth place (IL, Yi, Sam, Sa, Oh, Yuk, Chil, Pal, Gu), as in Taegeuk Yuk jang. (BTW Paul: the term for side is yop, which is pronounced with the long "O" as in "rope." )

Is the word "Gin" supposed to be a hard "G" like in "go" or the soft "J" like in the alcoholic drink "gin?"

The terms for an obverse and reverse technique that I am familiar with are paro jireugi (obverse), bandae jireugi (reverse).

also, "chigi" can be used in place of jireugi for the circular strikes.

Let me know the procunciation.  I'll see if I can find out more.

CM D. J. Eisenhart


----------



## Paul B (Apr 4, 2006)

Last Fearner said:
			
		

> (BTW Paul: the term for side is yop, which is pronounced with the long "O" as in "rope." )....
> 
> also, "chigi" can be used in place of jireugi for the circular strikes.
> 
> CM D. J. Eisenhart


 
Thank you..LOL..you're right..darn Korean translations and all..you say jireugi..I say chirugi..it's all good. 

How about Yuk meaning "inside" or "inner"..as in Yuk Su Do Chiki for "inner knife hand striking"?


----------



## Kacey (Apr 4, 2006)

IcemanSK said:
			
		

> Yuk Gin. I'm trying to get a good definition of it. Is it more than a reverse punch-type technique (off the back hand?)



I looked in my copy of Master Richard Mitchell's text A Martial Artist's Guide to Korean Terms, and here's what I came up with:

"Yuk" is listed as "six"; e.g. "yuk-dan" is sixth-degree black belt.  Since I don't think that's what you were looking for, I'm not sure if this is a spelling/transliteration issue, or quite what's going on.  You mentioned "reverse", but according to this text, "reverse" in Korean is "pan-dae".  "Back" (since you mentioned off the back hand) is "twi" (back), "twit" (rear), or "t[FONT=&quot]&#365;ng" (back). [/FONT]

"Gin" is not listed, but /g/ and /k/ are very similar phonemes, and often interchangeable in Korean.  "Kin" is listed as "long", as in "long fist punch" (kin ch[FONT=&quot]&#365;[/FONT]-mok tchi-r[FONT=&quot]&#365;[/FONT]-gi).  

If you have an alternate spelling for "yuk" please let me know, and I'll see if I can find another listing - or, if you can tell me the context of the phrase, I can try that.


----------



## tsdclaflin (Apr 4, 2006)

Yuk Gin is a technique. 

I am not sure what it means literally and as I recall, neither did my instructors.

The technique is done from a back stance.  Horizontal chop to neck with lead hand followed by reverse punch to solar plexus.

The frame has been disputed; I preference is chopping hand open positioned over opposite ear while other arm is straight down protecting the groin with a fist turned out.

At red belt test, I tried to break two boards with it but could not do it.  Changed my break to something else.


----------



## tsdclaflin (Apr 4, 2006)

Another technique that we learned with it is "yuk soo".

In a front stance, lead hand inside-out knife hand block with lead hand followed by reverse punch.


----------



## Last Fearner (Apr 5, 2006)

Paul B said:
			
		

> How about Yuk meaning "inside" or "inner"..as in Yuk Su Do Chiki for "inner knife hand striking"?


 
Ah ha! Now we're getting somewhere.

The Korean term Yeok, or yuhk ( &#50669; ) does mean "opposite" or "reverse." This would be pronounced like something that tastes bad, and you say yuhk!  (it rhymes with the word luck). On the other hand, the spelling of Yuk ( &#50977; ), which rhymes with the name Luke, is the word for sixth place (sixth form: yuk jang, sixth grade: yuk geup, or sixth Degree: Yuk Dan).

"yuk" dosen't mean "inside" or "inner."  For a technique moving in an inward direction, you would say "An chigi" such as "Han sonnal An chigi" (single knife hand inward strike).

I tend to use the term bandae (ban-dae) for opposite or reverse techniques. I also don't use the term "sudo" for knife hand. I'm not even sure if that is originally a Korean term, or a borrowed variation of the Japanese "shuto" for knife hand. The one we use is "sonnal," (son-nal) (&#49552;&#45216. Son = hand, and nal = knife edge.

Now, if we can just figure our what "Gin" or "Kin" or "Jin" is.  

CM D. J. Eisenhart


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 5, 2006)

tsdclaflin said:
			
		

> Yuk Gin is a technique.
> 
> I am not sure what it means literally and as I recall, neither did my instructors.
> 
> ...


 
*This is how I seen it used. (Horizontal Chop w/ lead hand followed by a reverse punch to the solar plexus). I'm unsure if its meant for this particular combination of techniques, or not.*


----------



## Paul B (Apr 5, 2006)

Good stuff..I've seen too many different translations for "Yuk"....SO far I have a few...:erg: 

1. Yuk So Do ="reverse" knife hand. "Hapkido" by Dr. He-Young Kimm Pg. 107

2. Yuk Soo Do = "inner" knife hand. "Hapkido Textbook 1" by Kwang,Sik Myung Pg.79 

3. Yuk Sohn Mok Soo= "cross" wrist grab. "Hapkido Textbook 3" by Kwang,Sik Myung Pg. 63

Now I would conclude from these examples that either there exists an contextual element that we're just not getting,or all Korean translations are pretty much subjective upon the translator's mood on any given day...either way..good stuff. Now for "Gin"..:uhyeah:


----------



## Miles (Apr 7, 2006)

This is interesting-I have never heard this term.  Sounds like it is more of a combination?  As stated previously, single offensive hand techniques are described as "chirugi"(punch) or "chigi" (strike).

Miles


----------



## Last Fearner (Apr 8, 2006)

Paul B said:
			
		

> I've seen too many different translations for "Yuk
> 
> 1. Yuk So Do ="reverse" knife hand. "Hapkido" by Dr. He-Young Kimm Pg. 107
> 
> ...


 
I think the confusion here comes first that "reverse" should be translated as Yeok to denote the proper vowel in Korean Hangukmal, and to distinguish it from "Yuk" which uses the long "u" sound and means "sixth."

Also, since "yeok" (or your "yuk soo do") is used to describe a "reverse" knife hand, and since this technique is usually done in an "inward" direction, some may transpose the meanings. A "cross wrist grab" (Yuk sohn Mok Soo) is often called a "reverse" wrist grab since grabbing straight forward is the "regular" attack. Thus, "Yeok" meaning "reverse" would be appropriate there as well.

Now, for the "Gin" term. After further reading, I have concluded that this must be a variation of the spelling for "Jin" ( &#51652; ). I believe that the unusual spelling with a "G" was influenced by the alcoholic drink which is spelled "Gin" but is pronounced as a "J." Usually, when translating Korean Hangul phonetically, the English "J" is used to denote the softer sound.

The best translation I can gather is that the term "Jin" is used in some contexts to refer to a military attack, or advancement. The term "Jin Kyuk" ( &#51652;&#44201; ) can mean to attack with an army. It is possible that some Korean Instructors have adopted the shorter term "Jin" ( &#51652; ) to denote an attack, thus "Yeok Jin" &#50669;&#51652; (or Iceman's Yuk Jin) could simply mean a "reverse attack." This may refer to any opposite hand strike such as a reverse punch, a reverse inward knife strike, etc.

That's the best I have on it. If anyone else knows more, please jump in!
CM D. J. Eisenhart


----------



## MSUTKD (Apr 8, 2006)

Last Fearner is correct in his Korean, _Yeok_ (&#50669;) means _reverse_.  The hanja would be (&#36870;).

ron


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks to all for your help.:asian:


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Dec 17, 2009)

It appears I am quite late for this discussion, but I will add my two cents for what it's worth.  We use older terminology in my dojang, i.e. "hu gul jaseh" is our term for cat stance (back stance).  We do use Yeok Jin, as a knife hand block to the up (Soo Do Sang Dan Mahk kee) followed by a punch with the rear hand, all the while maintaining a cat stance.  

&#52649;&#49457;!


----------

